# Afraid to go out of town without hubby



## lizz1979 (May 18, 2010)

We just celebrated our 2 year anniversary. We have an incredible marriage...we just love each other to pieces. 

I was supposed to leave tonight for a 2-day business trip and I broke down and didn't go. I can't stand the thought of being without him for 2 days. 

I'm on 20 mgs of Celexa and I've recently started taking Spironolactate for hormonal acne, and I think the Spiro is adversely affecting the Celexa. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

